# Indoor then outdoor now indoor again?



## nunyabeez (Jul 8, 2013)

I am looking for some advice on this. We have 2 bunnies we got in March or so. The male is very laid back and no trouble, female is a HUGE trouble maker. Both are fixed. This summer we built them a NIC cage outside and let them run around while we were out there. They both really loved it. They could eat grass, get sunshine, etc. Well my kids forgot to close the door one day and upon panicking we realized they were still in there. In fact, we left the door open a lot after that, closing it at night. They never strayed. Until they moved to the bushes. We have a large brush area in the back of our yard. They have been living there for about a month now. They come out and greet us when we are out. We make sure they have water and they are quite full on natures food. My husband even built them a permanent shelter out there for them to use. I know SHE is much happier outside. I see her out there binkying and just loving life. He seems happy also. Today my kids picked up the male and begged me to bring him back inside. I did. I just don't know what the right thing to do here is. I don't want to separate them. They are happy together, eating together, grooming each other in the yard. It is definitely much nicer without the female inside because she is just insane. Is it wrong to bring the male back inside now that he's had a taste of freedom? Plus I'm separating them. He seems to be doing just fine out there with her. We have an acre lot, with tons of wooded area behind us. Not fenced in. But they never leave this spot in our yard. Opinions? Also, I should mention I live in WI, so winters are harsh. But we have wild rabbits in our yard as well and they seem to do fine. A breeder told me he's been raising rabbits for 22 years here and they've all been outside. As long as they have shelter and hay they are fine.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am a breeder from Michigan and my rabbits are located out in a barn (heated for the winters and air conditioned for the summers) Before I received my electricity they were fine being outside. Make sure they have a hide away box they can go to and in the summer they have frozen water bottles, but they should be fine. Keep in mind they handle the cold much better than the heat.


----------



## hannaroo (Jul 23, 2013)

I wouldn't leave them outside unless you have a safe enclosed area that is safe from preditors. I also would strongly advise not separating them as breaking up bonded rabbits can cause them to become depressed and stop eating.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree with hannaroo. The buns are bonded and should not be separated. That would be traumatic for them. They need to stay together. 

I also agree that they need a secure enclosure. The fact that they've survived so far, imho, is just pure luck. These rabbits are domestic, not wild, and lack many survival instincts that wild rabbits have. (For instance, they do not know what plants are toxic.)

It seems they are currently in a potentially dangerous environment. If you choose to continue to house them outside, they should be in a secure area. Bringing inside may still be an option. What is it about the girl, though, that makes you not want her to come in? What is it she does?


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 29, 2013)

This forum also depends on what type of input your trying to get. If your looking into a HRS opinion they will say house the rabbits indoor. A breeder will tell you that the rabbits are fine outside. I have my rabbits outside in a barn/shed I built. However I have multiple friends who have their rabbits out in hutches. Their rabbits are just as healthy as mine even though they are outside. If you are to separate them, they should be fine. It is like weaning a kit from the mother. try to keep them away from each other longer each day. Eventually after a week or so, just keep the rabbits away from each other and they should be fine. Rabbits dont NEED to be with each other. However having a buddy isnt that bad either. Like I said I'm a breeder My rabbits are out in a barn, caged separately and they have wire floors in their cages. Never had a problem with them dying of loneliness, getting health problems, or sore hocks. However my grandmas house rabbit got sore hocks. Rabbits are really raised based on opinions and what you think is best for your rabbits. I tell people a 24" x 24" cage is fine 
others say you need at least a 4' x 4' enclosure. It really is based on what you want. 


Also with the male begging to come back in that could be because he wants attention, one of my rabbits, Eevee, will stop at nothing to get an extra 5 minutes out of the cage. She isnt unhappy in her cage, she just loves attention, and knows that going back to her cage means attention time is over.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 29, 2013)

RabbitGirl101 said:


> This forum also depends on what type of input your trying to get. If your looking into a HRS opinion they will say house the rabbits indoor. A breeder will tell you that the rabbits are fine outside. I have my rabbits outside in a barn/shed I built. However I have multiple friends who have their rabbits out in hutches. .



I'm not opposed to outdoor housing (though prefer indoor), but the OP here has her rabbits completely loose in a yard that is not fenced and is open to woods. That is my major concern regarding their safety.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 30, 2013)

Blue eyes said:


> I'm not opposed to outdoor housing (though prefer indoor), but the OP here has her rabbits completely loose in a yard that is not fenced and is open to woods. That is my major concern regarding their safety.



They said they built a NIC condo outside for them to go in. For now that is perfectly fine, however once it gets colder they need to have more shelter and protection. I personally wouldn't have my rabbit just plainly outside (not in a barn) because of fleas,ticks,mites,ect. Being a breeder not only would I have to worry about my one rabbit with the parasites, I would have to worry about all the other rabbits. I know that an NIC condo isnt the best, but they definitely arent free range.


----------



## caustin4 (Jul 30, 2013)

Whether or not they are kept inside or out isn't as big of an issue as keeping them together. If they are bonded you cannot separate them! Bonded rabbits when split up can become depressed very easily. Rabbits love the company of another bunny friend and are happier in pairs. Not to mention if you do separate them and then want to put them back together at some point in time you will have to work on rebonding them, which can be very difficult. Have you tried bringing the female back inside? Rabbits go through an adolescent stage where they can be crazy and a bit destructive, but do calm down with age. Have you considered keeping them only inside at night and letting them out during the day? My rabbits run free in the yard during the day, but before it gets dark they come inside to stay safe/warm. Its also nice to have a place inside for them when the weather gets too hot/cold/rainy/etc. Whatever you decide remember it is incredibly important not to separate them!


----------



## hannaroo (Jul 30, 2013)

Blue eyes has given some great advice. I would keep them in a hutch when they're outside as they're much better protected from predictors and the weather elements! The cubes won't protect from the wind rain or sun and rabbits deteriorate very quickly in unsuitable temperatures and conditions. 
I think bringing them both in in their NIC cage is the best option as they will have a home and plenty of attention and they can be real family pets


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 30, 2013)

Blue Eyes and Hanaroo have given great advice here 

We WILL NOT get into a discussion about breeder standards vs pet standards. 
Rabbitgirl if you wish to have those discussions, please take it to the Rabbitry area of the forum.


----------



## hannaroo (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry I didn't intend to get into that sort of discussion nor do I think breeders do a bad job of anything, I just thought they were pets and they said that they thought about bringing them inside x


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 31, 2013)

RabbitGirl101 said:


> I know that an NIC condo isnt the best, but they definitely arent free range.





nunyabeez said:


> They never strayed. Until they moved to the bushes. We have a large brush area in the back of our yard. They have been living there for about a month now. They come out and greet us when we are out. We make sure they have water and they are quite full on natures food. My husband even built them a permanent shelter out there for them to use. We have an acre lot, with tons of wooded area behind us. Not fenced in. But they never leave this spot in our yard.



They are free range.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 31, 2013)

Watermelons said:


> We WILL NOT get into a discussion about breeder standards vs pet standards.
> Rabbitgirl if you wish to have those discussions, please take it to the Rabbitry area of the forum.


I wasn't trying to get into that kind of discussion, as that only causes trouble. However I was letting this person know she needs to take that into consideration when asking questions like this. That separates my answer, from the others posting in this forum. So if she want to go off an answer based on a former house rabbit owner now breeder she understands where I am coming from and that I have had personal experience with this type of situation. There is no need to hate on me for my opinion. There is hundreds of ways to raise rabbits, everyone thinks they raise their rabbit the best way,whether they are in wire cage or live in a room dedicated to them, but thanks you for your concern, however I know that bringing this up is a sore spot for all rabbit owners.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 31, 2013)

nunyabeez said:


> This summer we built them a NIC cage outside and let them run around while we were out there. My husband even built them a permanent shelter out there for them to use.





Blue eyes said:


> They are free range.



They do have free range, but they have shelter to go to. It's not like they are out unprotected in the elements. They have food,water, shelter, and a loving family. It sounds like free range chickens to me. (Which people can argue that rabbits are similar) The rabbits will not stray far from their food source. 

I had some rabbits we rescued that people had let go in a field by our house, I kept a supply of food out for these rabbits and they ended up making their home in our yard because that was where their food and water was coming from (They where since then rescued, taken to the vet, treated, and now rehomed). Rabbits really aren't as defenseless as people make them out to be. Yes this person probably should just have them in the hutch, but if this particular situation works for her, then the rabbits should be fine.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 31, 2013)

Are you going to be able to explain to your kids where one of your rabbits when when a fox or large dog kills them? Will you be able to explain why the other rabbit is so depressed and not eating after his bonded mate dies?


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 31, 2013)

flemish giant said:


> Are you going to be able to explain to your kids where one of your rabbits when when a fox or large dog kills them? Will you be able to explain why the other rabbit is so depressed and not eating after his bonded mate dies?



That reply was uncalled for.
The op has yet to reply to advice given. 
Any more unnecessary replies or pet vs breeder comments and I will close this topic.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 31, 2013)

RabbitGirl101 said:


> Yes this person probably should just have them in the hutch, but if this particular situation works for her, then the rabbits should be fine.



I disagree that they "should be fine." Having a shelter from the elements does not protect them from predators or from toxic plants. It is my opinion that this is not an ideal environment for a domestic rabbit. Their safety is still a large concern for me.

As I said originally, I am not opposed to housing rabbits outdoors. But I think they should be in a protected shelter and/or run at all times. 

The OP may make her own decision concerning her rabbits. However, she did ask for opinions, so that is why I brought up my concerns about the rabbits' safety. I don't believe my concerns are unwarranted or extreme, but are worth consideration.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Blue eyes said:


> \.
> 
> I don't believe my concerns are unwarranted or extreme, but are worth consideration.



Never said your opinions shouldn't be considered, however I am saying from personal experience these rabbits should be fine. They will enjoy the time out and being able to run freely. Like stated previously, rabbits are not that defenseless, rabbits are very good at escaping predators, and when I had those domesticated rabbits in my yard there were no predators attacking them and I live in a similar situation to the op. Also with toxic plants rabbits in a setting where there is a variety of plants, they usually stick to things like clover, grass, dandelion ect. They don't go to the toxic plants. I have many plants in my yard that are toxic to rabbits, however the domesticated rabbits never ate them although they went by them every single day. I personally believe the toxic plant list is for the humans knowledge because it would end up being the owners fault if they picked a toxic plant and put it in the rabbits cage for them to eat. However in an outdoor situation like this most rabbits stay far away from them.

But hey, if you dont agree with me thats your opinion and I will respect it. I just ask in return you respect my opinion although you may not necessarily agree with it. I speaking from personal experience, and knowledge. Thanks.


----------



## nunyabeez (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's an update. We built them a more permanent enclosure outside. They no longer allow us to come near them, only to stay about 4 feet away. Once we get any closer they are back in the bushes. I guess they made their decision clear as to where they would rather stay. We see them every evening. They come out of the bush area together and feed on grass and berries. To my knowledge there are no poisonous plants in there and they never stray from this spot. We keep water out there for them. I will say that I don't think you can breed the natural instincts out of them. I watch them everyday. I have noticed that the second a bird makes a warning call or a movement happens from somewhere else , their ears perk straight up and they shoot back in the bush. It's a big bushy area and we get quite a lot of enjoyment watching them be so happy. Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## nunyabeez (Aug 2, 2013)

oh, and to the person who asked about my kids ... they are very well versed in the facts of life when it comes to the predator/prey cycle. They would get over it I assure you. No that I'm saying I want it to happen, but it wouldn't be a cause for therapy or anything


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thats great to hear! I'm glad they are doing ok! It's something to see a rabbit in the house but to see them in their natural environment is really something else. It's very peaceful just watching the rabbit being rabbits with no concern of the outside world. I'm very glad for you!


----------

